# quel format video optimiser a la taille d ecran ipad air 2



## panany (3 Novembre 2015)

bonjour a tout le monde ...

alors je vais essayer d etre clair mais c est pas simple^^

je vien de m acheter un ipad air 2 

et j ai reussis a trouver un lecteur qui lit les MKV comme je le souhaite...

mais quand je met play au final la video ne prend pas l écran en entier de l ipad... ca fait un peu comme un 16/9

et vu le magnifique ecran de l ipad c est quand meme dommage que le format ne soit pas optimisé pour ...

quelqu un aurait une idée? 


MERCI


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2015)

Je vois mal comment on peut adapter une vidéo en retirant les bandes noires d'un film en 4/3 ou en 16/9 sans déformations ?


----------

